# 98 recommended spark plugs



## vida (Aug 29, 2007)

I have an appointment next week for a tune up and injector cleaning on my 1998 Altima GLE 2.4l.

The mechanic has recommended I switch from regular BKR5E-11 to platinum spark plugs.

Mileage presently 97,000 miles, mostly highway.

Compression is still good and I would like to keep the car as long as possible.

Is this a worthwhile change of plug?

Thanks


----------



## thewestwing (Sep 2, 2007)

how much you would be charged for the tune up? I am considering for a tune up and I just replace my spark plugs for regular BKR5E-11


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The big question is what kind of platinum spark plugs? As long as you're sticking with NGK plugs, it's fine. Don't let him toss in a set of Bosch platinums!

You probably won't feel any differance in performance. The biggest benefit is that they don't wear very much and allow you to extend your spark plug replacement interval. This would be a real plus if your plugs were difficult to access, but they aren't. The choice is really yours to make. Another option is Iridium plugs, which are a step above platinum. You may want to check out this site for more info on NGK plugs:

NGK Spark Plugs USA


----------



## 2000SE-R (Dec 7, 2007)

my plugs were super old and i put in ngk iridiums and new wires. do both of them and just get the biggest wires nissan sells. you dont gain horsepower but you gain the hp's you lost over the years. the car is also more responsive. id say def. get the ngk its def worth it but get the wires 2 because my mechanic said the wires should be replaced with the plugs for best reliability.


----------

